# Something to cause concern.....



## Pappy (May 27, 2019)

I receive, as I’m sure you do, lots of unwanted emails. I go and delete my name as soon as I get them which up to now has worked quite well. Lately, on some of these ads, when I type in my email address to delete, it pops up saying this email address not registered with us.   What???  So how the heck do they send me the email to begin with?

I notice this is happening a lot more lately. New scam maybe, I wonder?...


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I receive, as I’m sure you do, lots of unwanted emails. I go and delete my name as soon as I get them which up to now has worked quite well. Lately, on some of these ads, when I type in my email address to delete, it pops up saying this email address not registered with us.   What???  So how the heck do they send me the email to begin with? I notice this is happening a lot more lately. New scam maybe, I wonder?...



If you use a computer, it is almost a Given that you will receive spam e-mail.  Whenever you open a link, your IP address is captured, and your e-mail address is easily identified.  If you try to "unsubscribe" from one of these e-mails, you just verify your e-mail address, and insure that you will get even more spam.  The best approach is to just create a "spam" folder, and move all this junk to that folder...without opening it....then delete the contacts of your spam folder regularly.  Just like Not answering Robocalls, Not responding to Spam eventually deletes your address from the company sending that spam.  Google, Firefox, Edge, and any other browser you may use, makes money off making your IP address and e-mail address available to advertisers, and they, in turn share that info with other companies, such that you will never become "spam free"....so the best approach is to totally ignore this spam.  The Worst one I've seen lately is this portable oxygen unit called Inogen.  I did some online research for a neighbor on that unit about a month ago, and have received Inogen Spam almost daily, ever since.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2019)

A disposable email address can help with the problem.

https://www.lifewire.com/best-disposable-email-address-services-1171097


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2019)

I always suggest that you do not have anything to
do with unwanted Emails, do not unsubscribe as that
will tell the sender that the address is a real one and
it will be sold on.

I always block the sender, I did with unsolicited mail
every day for about a week, since then I get none.

Every Email provider has the block facility, use it.

Mike.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (May 29, 2019)

I will also click on the unsubscribe link and go to the trouble to not receive any more emails from them.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (May 29, 2019)

These days, virtually anything you click on, you will be getting emails from them. Therefore, I am very picky on what I click on.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (May 29, 2019)

Hey, Magnificent, thanks for the advice.  I will start doing what you suggested!


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2019)

Mike said:


> I always suggest that you do not have anything to
> do with unwanted Emails, do not unsubscribe as that
> will tell the sender that the address is a real one and
> it will be sold on.
> ...


Agree completely and  I never get unwanted email.


----------

